# Good price for a supersix-4 (2011)



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Just curious what a good price on a rival equipped supersix would be. The msrp is $2650 and being that 2012s are out, I thought it might be a good time to grab one. I was thinking 20% off (approx $2100) but so far I can't find any priced that low. Keep looking/waiting or not going to happen? Thanks.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

You should be able to get a good price on a 2011 this time of year....When you say you cant find any priced that low, are you looking at the price tag, or asking an employee the price??? I have seen instances where they put one price on the paper tag, but if you talk to an employee or show interest, they will tell you a little better price.

Also try several different shops, around here there is one shop that always prices their bikes full MSRP+tax, whereas a 45minute drive north of that shop will get you the same brands at 20%-30% below MSRP.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. There is only one Cannondale shop in town. Their 2011s are on sale and my casual inquiry about the price didn't result in a better offer (currently priced at $2,350). I've already bought a bike here before so it's not like I'm a stranger off the street. They seem pretty set on prices and even bikes that have been on the floor over a year (like 2010s) still haven't dropped in price from the original sale price but then I haven't tried to haggle much. I guess when I get serious I'll have to. The question, though, is what to shoot for. Is $2,000-2,100 reasonable for this bike? My limited experience suggest markup is in the 60% range so even 30% off is still profitable for the shop and good deal for me.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

In what size you are looking for?


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

zamboni said:


> In what size you are looking for?


Probably a 58cm.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Choice of color?


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Does all this affect the price or do you have something in mind? I think it only comes in white/orange and matte black. I guess I don't really care as each has its merits, but I'm probably leaning more towards black.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Don't have the Rival version just the Apex version in 58cm black.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Your own personal bike or something on the floor of a shop? Price?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

check PM.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't respond to PMs yet. Let me run up my post count a bit.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

I picked up a SS4 for the wife about a month ago, the shop had it listed for 15% off of 2650, I walked out the door with the bike for $2000 flat. $100 bills do the talking.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

moralleper said:


> I picked up a SS4 for the wife about a month ago, the shop had is listed for 15% off of 2650, I walked out the door with the bike for $2000 flat. $100 bills do the talking.


Flat meaning including tax? I was thinking of offering $2,000 as that seems a fair price for all given that markup is at least 60-80% (confirmed with a shop employee at a different shop). Not adding the tax to that would be ideal 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, I guess we did pay tax as well, 8%. That said the shop showed us their invoice and the dealer cost on this bike was 30% less then MSRP. I think we got a good deal.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

caad9er said:


> Flat meaning including tax? I was thinking of offering $2,000 as that seems a fair price for all given that *markup is at least 60-80%* (confirmed with a shop employee at a different shop). Not adding the tax to that would be ideal
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


edit: I suck with math.

Anyways, I got my 2011 SS4 for $2250. It's a fantastic bike.


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

moralleper said:


> Sorry, I guess we did pay tax as well, 8%. That said the shop showed us their invoice and the dealer cost on this bike was 30% less then MSRP. I think we got a good deal.


Not being an insider I have to go on what I can learn from others. That said, if bikes are anything like cars then the invoice is not the actual cost to the dealer. Maybe it is for bike. Except for my first car, that I bought in ignorance, I've paid below invoice. Dealers still make money as they don't pay invoice. I doubt bikes are the same as they cost much less to stock than cars, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn that there is some finagling that goes on. 30% less than msrp would be around $1,850. I guess I can see that but I bet shops that do more volume might get them cheaper. $2,000 plus tax or around $2200 out the door seems to be a decent price. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

No problem. Hopefully it works out for you. My wife really likes her SS4. Leaving me with considerable bike envy...


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

Just don't take it personally if some shops don't want to "haggle." That said, I bet you will get a good price this time of year. They are better spec'd than the 2012's. The Force crankset alone is a good reason to snag one up while you can and not wait for the 2012's. I have the matte black and love this bike. Nothing really needs to be upgraded on it either. I had a nicer set of wheels I put on it but everything else has stayed the same and worked flawlessly. 

I would pay more for a 2011 than I would for a 2012 SuperSix 4. Just sayin...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure about the prices but 2011 is the way to go. The 2012 (same frame) lists for $2,900 and it doesn't even have the Force crank. What am I missing?


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

Kind of a wait and see issue. 2011 prices will probably drop a bit but shops might also sell out. Need to sell some other stuff first too to get the cash. Definitely want a 2011 though if I can manage it.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

I got my SuperSix 4 in July for $2100. At that time there was a sale going on at Western Bike Works in Portland Oregon. I wound up getting mine from another dealer who price matched, because Western didn't have it in naked carbon.


----------

